# Osmo Top Oil for Chopping boards???



## Mooeee (29 Jan 2012)

Is Osmo Top Oil OK for use on chopping boards or only OK for kitchen worktops?, Can any body recommend what to use for solid wood chopping boards??


Thanks


----------



## paulm (29 Jan 2012)

I use Chestnut food safe oil which I think is based on liquid paraffin with added dryers, or just plain liquid paraffin (mineral oil). Some food oils are okay too, but some stay sticky and attract dirt and dust, some go rancid, and I forget which are which !

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Jacob (29 Jan 2012)

No point in any finish on chopping board. It gets spoiled by the chopping. Just wash it down now and then.


----------



## superunknown (5 Feb 2012)

Just give Osmo a call they will tell you, they are very helpful.


----------



## Simon (7 Feb 2012)

I used liquid paraffin on mine. 
Go to the chemists and ask for Liquid Paraffin BP, it is medical grade, great for cutting boards and cheap. I gave mine several coats and then finished with a mixture of Liquid Paraffin and Real Beeswax (just warm the two gently together).

You may get some funny looks if you order more than one 150ml bottle (which should be enough), as apparently it is used as a laxative!

I used the "once a day for a week, once a week for a month and once a month forever" routine and my maple and purpleheart cutting board still looks like new.

I would not use Omso Top Oil, I have just used it on an oak worktop and it doesn't smell very natural, certainly not for direct contact with food

hth


----------



## woodking (21 Feb 2012)

I know that Osmo Top Oil is good for real wood kitchen work surfaces but i haven't heard much about it being used for chopping boards. It's says that it's made from 'natural' oils so shouldn't be a problem but there are other products out there which specify that they're safe for contact with food surfaces such as chopping boards.


----------

